# First in a long while



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2020)

Between packing up, moving, unpacking, setting up shop, and very little shop time this past summer, today I used my lathe for the first time in about a year.

Turned a stopper and an opener that will be making their way to my wife's cousin. Turned an additional opener. Wanted to experiment with how an opener handles with a smaller handle on it.

Amboyna Burl, Desert Ironwood, and Cherry Burl. I'll be keeping the Amboyna Burl one. Felt good to get on the lathe again.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 10, 2020)

Very nice matt,can't blame you for keeping that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 10, 2020)

Beautiful wood! I would be interested in future feedback on the shorter handle and how that works out. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 10, 2020)

Look  great.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bwallac7 (Oct 10, 2020)

I need to start doing some of these turned projects.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice work Matt. It has finally cooled down enough here for me to get back in the shop, so I know how you feel. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 10, 2020)

Well done Matty! Never thought to do them small. I actually like that better. That amboyna is sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2020)

I never thought to do them that small either - until last night. I was starting the Amboyna one as a stopper and decided to keep it simple and make it into a small opener. I haven't tested it on opening a bottle yet - probably will tonight - but it holds well in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2020)

smaller...for Tony?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2020)

Should work fine it probably has as much leaverag as the little key chain openers . Pretty wood and a nice finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes, feedback on smaller handle, if you have a bottle that needs opening. Must feel great being back at the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2020)

Having done some rigorous and thorough testing using the Amboyna Burl opener since I made these, I really like, and prefer, the smaller handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 5, 2020)

There's no substitute for scientific research and data analysis.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

